# Cube shops in Ontario, Canada?



## Glow (Feb 13, 2012)

My dad doesn't like online shopping, and he told me if I could a store that sells cubes he'd drive me.
So does anyone know any stores that sell cubes ( like Dayan, QJ, with variety from 2x2 to magic) that are in Ontario, preferably in Toronto or the GTA.
-Thanks


----------



## Dillonzer (Feb 13, 2012)

It's very unlikely any stores near you would. Since mostly they are made in china. If anything, buy a prepaid credit card and order online.


----------



## Thompson (Feb 13, 2012)

You should attend the next Toronto competition in March. It'll be tons of have and they have all the cubes you're looking for.


----------



## RaresB (Feb 13, 2012)

Thompson said:


> You should attend the next Toronto competition in March. It'll be tons of have and they have all the cubes you're looking for.


 
maybe that guy can sell you some cubes


----------



## Kranox (Feb 13, 2012)

I've personally gotten some cubes from Markham Pacific Mall, (4300 Steeles Ave E Markham, Ontario). There are a few stores scattered around that sell some cubes. The one I usually go to is towards the eastern side of the mall between a few cell phone stores. It doesn't have alot of cube-related products, but they do sell legit puzzles, it's where I got my GuHong, my Square-1, and my 5x5.


----------



## CubeShopCanada (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a shop at http://www.speedcube.ca.



Sahid Velji said:


> Yes, I have heard of pacific mall (I have no idea what or where that is) and Chinese places (Also, no idea where specifically) stocking several different kinds of speed cubes. Also, mindgames can have V-cubes, you will need to call them first to make sure they actually have them in stock. I have heard of Zeller's selling QJ pyraminx's and megaminx, again, try calling them to make sure you don't waste your time. Competitions are definitely a good way to get your cubes, although they might not have everything that you need. Eric Kim owns a shop and I'm pretty sure he lives in Ontario. Visit CanadianCubing if you haven't already.
> 
> 
> There is another one in March? That's pretty fast, I remember it being once every 2-3 months or so.
> ...



Yes, I live in Ontario 
KW Region

-Eric
Why u link to my WCA profile though 0.0 
My 3x3 average is like 6 seconds less than my best official time.
Fail


----------



## Qert31 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ohai Eric.
Do you think you're gonna get other cubes in stock?


----------



## CubeShopCanada (Oct 20, 2012)

*Stocking up more Cubes!*



Qert31 said:


> Ohai Eric.
> Do you think you're gonna get other cubes in stock?



Yeah, we're getting more cubes soon. If you want a specific cube in our inventory, tell us on our cube request thread here.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## kyuuber (Jun 26, 2015)

Glow said:


> My dad doesn't like online shopping, and he told me if I could a store that sells cubes he'd drive me.
> So does anyone know any stores that sell cubes ( like Dayan, QJ, with variety from 2x2 to magic) that are in Ontario, preferably in Toronto or the GTA.
> -Thanks



I believe fgbradley's has some V-cubes and some cubes are in pacific mall but the best way to get cubes locally is at a local competition.


----------



## Atorixy (Jan 30, 2016)

Specifically, what store in pacific mall?


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm from Ontario, and if you ever heard of the Bayshore mall, there is a store called mrs. Tiggy Winkles that sells some puzzles, such as v-cubes, and other non-wca puzzles.


----------



## Elite Cuber (Feb 11, 2017)

Atorixy said:


> Specifically, what store in pacific mall?


look for gaSTOPme aka game stop in pasific mall .


----------

